
Create-react-app is great but it lacks something: Redux and its configurations - delvallejonatan
https://github.com/delvallejonatan/generator-create-redux-app
======
acemarke
It's interesting you should bring this up. I'm a Redux maintainer, and I
recently opened up an issue for discussion of possible useful "official"
libraries or tooling that could be built on top of Redux:
[https://github.com/reactjs/redux/issues/2295](https://github.com/reactjs/redux/issues/2295)
.

A basic option might be a small library that simply creates a pre-configured
store for you, and possibly also includes some common useful utilities (redux-
thunk, reselect, redux-actions, etc). At a higher level, Dan Abramov suggested
that he would like to see something that has data fetching, normalization, and
code splitting built in.

Another approach would be something that sits on top of Create-React-App, kind
of like what you've built here. Your tool looks interesting, although it looks
considerably more opinionated in terms of React-related libraries than
something we might want to dub as an "official" Redux tool.

I'd love to have you join the discussion in that issue and help us come up
with ideas for ways to improve Redux and the ecosystem!

~~~
delvallejonatan
I think Redux need an starter like create-react-app. Something official
following the best practices, something that covers not only the world of
React but also implements Redux and all the libraries necessary to make a real
world application. You could have the options of including different libraries
(redux-thunk, reselect, redux-actions, etc.) and it would be the devloper
decision whether to include these libraries in the project or not. Yeoman
offers this solution by asking before installing the dependencies.

------
forgottenacc57
Thank god it doesn't contain Redux, entirely optional and entirely complex.

Just recently someone was telling me about how hard ReactJs was to learn and
from what I could glean, at least part of the learning challenge was because
he felt he had to use Redux because many people perceive react and redux to go
hand in hand.

~~~
gillchristian
That has to do with people used to frameworks and coming to React expecting
that. I personally had the same issue.

If you are used to framework based development (Angular, Vue, Backbone, etc)
you are not used to making decisions for yourself and to chose when to use
what. Don't get me wrong, opinionated frameworks are good and fill a gap.

But you have to know that when you are developing using libraries you make
those decisions yourself and thus you have to think a bit more when you chose
something and why.

Redux is just one way to handle state in React apps. Might be the most used
one but by any means it is the only one or the silver bullet.

------
mmgutz
Why not custom scripts via `--scripts-version`? How do you keep things up-to-
date like create-react-app does?

~~~
delvallejonatan
To keep up-to-date with create-react-app just upgrade the react-scripts
dependencies. In the case of the Yeoman create-redux-app generator npm install
-g generator-create-redux-app

